# Woolworth comes to Anitaville



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

F.W. Woolworth announces the grand opening of a new store in downtown Anitaville.










The store front was made from remnants of a Colorado Model Structures kit. A new facade was added to the building in order to 'modernize' it and bring it up to date for this mid-century American town. That's me in front of the building doing some last minute Christmas shopping. The coffee cup next to the building is not to scale.


-Kevin.


----------



## Bob Vaughn (Jan 5, 2008)

The blinds in the 2nd floor windows are awesome......


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

A downright nice job of modeling, thanks for sharing your efforts.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, Kevin. 

A few years ago I bought a previously-owned small Plasticville church in its original box. The church was priced in today's going rate at $12.00. Rubber stamped on the box was "98 cents." Probably what it originally cost at Woolworth's in the mid-1950s. I remember saving my allowence and lawn mowing money to buy Plasticville at the Woolworth and Murphy stores in my hometown. Both stores were close enough that a kid to walk to them, and Plasticville items were within the reach of a kid's spending money. I got fancy stuff, like the two story hospital, as gifts, but I could still buy the interior furniture for the second story myself. I believe that the printed cardboard floor for the second story even had symbols for placing the furniture. (You could see most of the hospital's second floor through its skylight windows.) 

Ah, memories! 

Thanks again, 
David Meashey


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

That's me in front of the building doing some last minute Christmas shopping. 

And not a donut shop in sight! Seriously, a fine looking store, Kevin. As for the coffee cup, maybe ya could put a door and some windows in it and turn it into a Starbucks or sumthin. Kinda like Vic's "Eat at the Dog" cafe.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Where are the Z scale trains in the window? 
What other shopping could you be doing? 
Cool building, will the Piggly Wiggly be next? 

Mission Hills late 50s my childhood .... Thanks 

John


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks, guys! 


-Kevin.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice job!! The sign was well done.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Wonderful work--really excellent. The venetian blinds make it all come together. The sign relaly captures the feel of a small town woolworths


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Love it. First class job.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great looking shop!


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks, again everybody!!! 


-Kevin.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Kevin great job, you have done a great job with your design, not for sure how you did the blinds . I do blinds on alot of my windows, I always enjoy doing the blinds with people pulling down the blinds and peeking out. I use a laser making my blinds, I make several that don't hang quite all straight . They work great for inside lighting. The comments on your blinds adding the finising touches, is so true.
Hope you share with us how you did your blinds.
Thanks for sharing, Dennis


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Dennis- your laser blinds look awesome!!! I thought about adding a "peeking" person to my window as well. Unfortunately, the thought had come to me a bit late, as I had already "frosted' the plexiglas window so that I didn't have to add any interior details to the second floor (they say hind sight is 20/20- I'm living proof!). I use sandpaper to 'frost' the plexiglas and make it opaque. My blinds are much more 'low-tech' than yours. If I had a laser, I'd probably loose an eye or burn down the shop. Mine are made from a scrap of sheet metal (aluminum, I think) that has louvered slits in it. I'm guessing it would normally be used for building a metal enclosure for a machine or something. The slits would allow ventilation for a motor or other heat producing machinery. I had it sitting in the scrap bin (I never throw anything out!!) for awhile and just knew it would come in handy some day. I cut off a piece with some snips and glued it behind the window. Thanks again for the kind words and I really love the MASH reference on your sign- Hawkeye Pierce. 


-Kevin.


----------

